
Microsoft’s default font is at the center of a government corruption case - asadlionpk
https://thenextweb.com/world/2017/07/11/microsofts-default-font-is-at-the-center-of-a-government-corruption-case/
======
dingo_bat
Whoops! Truly silly. Documents supposed to be produced in 2006 written in a
font that wasn't available until 2007.

~~~
lithos
Was hoping it was some sort of 3 letter agency. Instead just the Pakistani
prime minister trying to hide profiteering and tax evasion.

You'd think that hiring a professional forgerist would be a cost of doing
business.

